# Would you date inter-Shake-ially?



## MasterShake (Jun 11, 2010)

Truly the hot-button question some say too hot to ask!

Well, and this is only for the ladies - would you?


----------



## escapist (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok but I think the real question on everybody's mind is....is Mastershake Vanilla, Chocolate, Strawberry, or some mixture of all?

Maybe it really is a question of whats on the inside lol.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh I surely would...yum, yum, yum, Master Shake is HAWT! 

Yeah, I'm in a weird mood tonight.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

escapist said:


> Ok but I think the real question on everybody's mind is....is Mastershake Vanilla, Chocolate, Strawberry, or some mixture of all?
> 
> Maybe it really is a question of whats on the inside lol.



Mastershake has got to be mint chocolate chip because he's so fresh and delicious!


----------



## escapist (Jun 11, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Mastershake has got to be mint chocolate chip because he's so fresh and delicious!



Are we stereotyping already  hehehe-heh


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

escapist said:


> Are we stereotyping already  hehehe-heh



Are you calling me a chococentrist?


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 11, 2010)

Only if he'll let me wear my pull-ups.


----------



## Esther (Jun 11, 2010)

Nah... I think I'd rather go inter-meat-ially.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd rather go inter-fry-ially myself...


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 11, 2010)

Esther said:


> Nah... I think I'd rather go inter-meat-ially.




I think I would have to agree with Esther !


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm really really hoping you're an Oreo shake....LOL


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 11, 2010)

what about carl?!? that man has it all, class, style, his own home...

and i'm pretty sure that master shake is doucheberry flavored


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 11, 2010)

I love fast food especially if its super sized super tasty milkshake and the flavor doesn't matter. MMMM... Wendy's coffee toffee frosty, chicken sandwich and fries sounds great at the moment.:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 11, 2010)

I like Handbanana's take charge attitude! 

But my real crush is on Meatwad. I love that sweet little guy!


----------



## Zowie (Jun 11, 2010)

...Am I the only person who can't figure what this is about?


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 11, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...Am I the only person who can't figure what this is about?



lol ...ever see the show Aqua Teen Hunger Force?


----------



## Zowie (Jun 11, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> lol ...ever see the show Aqua Teen Hunger Force?



Nooo... But I looked it up. Very strange.


----------



## RJI (Jun 11, 2010)

As long as my shake is pink inside I will be happy.


----------



## Bearsy (Jun 11, 2010)

escapist said:


> Ok but I think the real question on everybody's mind is....is Mastershake Vanilla, Chocolate, Strawberry, or some mixture of all?
> 
> Maybe it really is a question of whats on the inside lol.



Meatwad: (on Shake's excreted substance) What flavor is that?
Shake: It's the flavor of "none of your damn business".


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 11, 2010)

My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, / And they're like / It's better than yours, / Damn right it's better than yours, / I could teach you but I have to charge.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGL2rytTraA


----------



## RJI (Jun 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, / And they're like / It's better than yours, / Damn right it's better than yours, / I could teach you but I have to charge.........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGL2rytTraA



barter?


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 11, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> what about carl?!? that man has it all, class, style, his own home...



And he's a _fat man_. Ladies, you forget yourselves!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 11, 2010)

StarWitness said:


> And he's a _fat man_. Ladies, you forget yourselves!


Uh no....socks with sandals are a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Uh no....socks with sandals are a dealbreaker for me.



HAHAHAH, carl is the effin' man. I've always been partial to meatwad though, he's so . . . innocent.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 11, 2010)

I thought I'd share this. 

This is a cake I worked on once. 







in retrospect, I should have added carl.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 11, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I thought I'd share this.
> 
> This is a cake I worked on once.
> 
> ...


OMG I'm out of rep!!! You put in Handbanana!!!! ROFL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> OMG I'm out of rep!!! You put in Handbanana!!!! ROFL



hahaha, yeah, handbanana was there.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 11, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I thought I'd share this.
> 
> This is a cake I worked on once.
> 
> ...



Haha I was like why the heck did he put a cake on here I saw it closer and read heh.
Holy crap thats an cool cake that fit right into here I wish I had random stuff made.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't get jealous, shake, but I think fryguy is super hot with that goatee. :wubu:


----------



## MasterShake (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## MasterShake (Jun 12, 2010)

Many say Master Shake is pistachio-flavored, but really, he is more of a Chocolate Chip Mint. Delicious, chocolatey, yet with the soothing taste of mint tingling your mouth with every bite!

Frylock has nothing on me!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 12, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Many say Master Shake is pistachio-flavored, but really, he is more of a Chocolate Chip Mint. Delicious, chocolatey, yet with the soothing taste of mint tingling your mouth with every bite!
> 
> Frylock has nothing on me!


Wasn't there an episode where he had radiation poisoning and it showed he was pink or strawberry inside? I seem to recall that.....


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 12, 2010)

i absolutely love that so many of us watch ATHF! i wonder if it has anything to do with the show being about intelligent food...


----------

